# LOGIK Espresso Machine



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

My mates on a budget and is looking at this machine.

Anyone have any experiences with this?

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/logik-l15pem11-espresso-machine-black-08616550-pdt.html

And how much would he need to spend on a grinder thats good enough.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like a pod machine, which give the cost of pods will not be budget in the long run.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

ok thanks...Would a gaggia classic be the best option? if so what grinder would you need to go for? Not sure it is pod based. as says ground coffee. thinking it cant be a great machine at £80?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

It states pressure is at 15bar and has those funny portafilters which I assume will mean it is set up for pods, although will accept loose coffee as well but the pressure is then set too high.

Cant go wrong with a classic (condition depending) and as they are now around £150 new you should be able to pick a 2nd hand one up for less than £100. Grinder will depend on budget but an MC2 is a great entry level one, so you probably need minimal £250 plus maybe £75 for the extras: tamper, knockbox, jug, scales etc.


----------



## denishicks8 (Jul 18, 2012)

This coffee machine sees to be a good all rounder.It will cost you £80...and as per me it is fine enough.I would give this machine 7 out of 10 rating.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

have you got the LOGIK Espresso Machine then?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Change of plan. He will now probably only use it for pour over/cafeteria So will only need a grinder. Whats the cheapest he could go? would something like the dualit grinder be ok?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Even a cafetiere/French press will benifit from a consistent grind & less fines...but you cartainly can get a very acceptable brew from a cheap grinder like the Krups, probably the Dualit too. Pour over...some methods are fussier than others, pouring technique can have a large impact too (depending on whether you are sloshing the water in with a jug, or a more controlled pour with a kettle, both can work, but not with the same grind)...I'd perhaps steer more towards the Clever Dripper, this works well with a basic grinder, you can also place it on a jug/carafe and experiment with it as a pour-over as well as an immersion brewer.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Think he's looking at one of those hot plate ones. Have recommend a chemex.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------

